# African Mahogany Strat



## Itchy Brother (Aug 22, 2008)

Found some nice African Mahogany to make a Strat out of.I think I like this one.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

That's some real gorgeous wood. What are you using for a finish?












 







.


----------



## scoffey (Mar 1, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful. I also play guitar and cant wait to see the finished strat. What kind of pick-ups are you going to use?


----------



## Itchy Brother (Aug 22, 2008)

I just sand them to 220 and let the buyer do the finishing.Just some Laquer compatible sealer on it to show the grain better for pictures.They can go HSS or SSS on the pup's


----------



## frankp (Oct 29, 2007)

Another pretty one, Itchy. How much are you listing this one for, just out of curiosity? 
Also, have you considered some "topped" bodies of slightly cheaper wood with a curly top or something? They're almost as easy to make as the single-wood variety and fetch a good dollar amount because of the differences in tone and weight etc.


----------



## Itchy Brother (Aug 22, 2008)

Frank,it has one bid so far for $***.** but mostly its not much,just sort of a hobby.


----------



## frankp (Oct 29, 2007)

Damn, Itchy, you can definitely supplement an income nicely if they're selling for stars!  Good for you, hobby or not. It's nice to get a little back from our hobbies, even if they aren't making us rich.


----------



## Taylormade (Feb 3, 2011)

Ahem. Gary, it's time for my monthly "hey, has anyone sent you back a finished pic yet?" post. I'm dying to see some of these things with electronics, pick guards and strings on them!!!


----------



## Itchy Brother (Aug 22, 2008)

Not yet Taylor.Ill ask some to do that.


----------



## 4skinz80 (Aug 16, 2011)

That is a nice chunk of wood... Good work!!!


----------



## gideon (May 26, 2010)

That is really sweet! Now I want to replace my ocean turquoise strat! 

Is this wood also called sapele or ribbon sapele?


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Don't know how I missed this one, but I'm on it now. Another awesome job Gary. The grain a colouring on this one is incredible. I too would love to see some of the finished products. Awesome work buddy. You have become the guitar body master my man.


----------



## johnnie52 (Feb 16, 2009)

That don't look like any Strativarius I've ever seen... 

JK... nice piece.


----------

